# Future Newbie in Search of Best Options in Terms of POD and Methods used



## Timster (Jun 14, 2011)

I am in the process of creating and editing as many graphics/logos/slogans/text I can possibly think of that I feel appeal to an 18-45 year-old audience. I'm keeping organized by placing different graphics/tees into different categoriees (for myself). Once I fee as though I have enough graphics to post onto an online POD site/store, I'm afraid that I don't know which one is best. I've read reviews and have not scratched CP off the list completely. I'm down to ZZ, PF and SS. Can someone please tell me, based on extensive experience, which of the three is the best in terms of 1) quality, 2) profit and 3) average monthly potential earnings. I am not looking for an exact monthly earnings figure, of course. That would be in poor business taste. I'm looking for either a range or an example, such as "I can pay my rent and bills with my t-shirt business earnings." Or "I make more than my full-time job with my t-shirt business earnings." Or even "I make just enough to be able to buy groceries for the week with my t-shirt earnings." I have many, many ideas for which I've gathered tons of positive feedback from friends, friends of freinds and peers. I'm confident that my products will sell. Maybe not successfully in the beginning, but they are unique, witty, humorous, and thought-provoking enough to turn heads. Can someone please advise on which service is the best, overall, taking into account the 3 aforementioned factors. I need to know where to begin once I feel like I've completed a good inventory. PLEASE HELP! Any experienced advice is greatly welcomed and appreciated.

Thank you, 
T


----------

